

How to Ask for a Favor: A Case Study on the Success of Altruistic Requests [pdf] - yati
http://cs.stanford.edu/~althoff/raop-dataset/altruistic_requests_icwsm.pdf

======
001sky
_" We find that clearly communicat-ing need through the narrative is essential
and that linguistic indications of gratitude, evidentiality, and generalized
reci-procity, <as well as high status of the asker> further increase the
likelihood of success."_

